# Anyone heard about a Biden announcement on gun control tomorrow (4/11/22)?



## 1srelluc (Apr 10, 2022)

*Sorry but this is all I got, I can't find anything else:*







*Maybe the announcement of the new ATF rulings on braces?*


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Apr 10, 2022)

David Hogg looks like he finally grew some testosterone.  Sort of.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 10, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> David Hogg looks like he finally grew some testosterone.  Sort of.


and he's now shilling for donations


----------



## tyroneweaver (Apr 10, 2022)

biden's, "don't say gun."   moment


----------



## Peace (Apr 10, 2022)

Who knows but we will see if it is constitutional or not…


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 10, 2022)

My guns aren't going anywhere...


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 10, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> My guns aren't going anywhere...


And my guns are well behaved.  They have never been violent


----------



## White 6 (Apr 10, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> *Sorry but this is all I got, I can't find anything else:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I have seen is this, from Feb 3, 2022, but I imagine you have already seen it.








						President Biden Announces More Actions to Reduce Gun Crime And Calls on Congress to Fund Community Policing and Community Violence Intervention - The White House
					

Today, the Biden Administration is announcing additional actions to reduce gun crime and make communities safer. This plan builds on the steps the




					www.whitehouse.gov
				












						Taking on Gun Crime and Violence with a Whole-of-Government Approach - The White House
					

In his State of the Union address earlier this month, President Biden highlighted his comprehensive strategy to reduce gun violence. He emphasized the $350 billion in American Rescue Plan funds that we’ve made available for cities, counties, and states that enable them to hire more police and...




					www.whitehouse.gov
				




I suspect by reading the above it will be some kind of Ghost Gun measure.

If it wasn't for the Republicans passing measures so every idiot with the price of a pistol could pack heat on the street with no permit, I liked stop and frisk to get the guns out of the hands of those proven to not be responsible to carry.  That said, I do realize some places have made it hard to even get permits or in some cases buy ammo.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 10, 2022)

White 6 said:


> If it wasn't for the Republicans passing measures so every idiot with the price of a pistol could pack heat on the street with no permit....


This is a lie.   No such laws have been passed.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 10, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> And my guns are well behaved.  They have never been violent


Many people are like that, some aren't.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 10, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Many people are like that, some aren't.


And we don't take rights away from the people who aren't.

But you like to hold innocent people responsible for the crimes of others


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 10, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> And *we don't take rights away from the people who aren't.*
> 
> But you like to hold innocent people responsible for the crimes of others


And that's the stupid part highlighted in bold.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> David Hogg looks like he finally grew some testosterone.  Sort of.


Nawh that facial helps his boyfriend believe it's a pussy


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Apr 10, 2022)

White 6 said:


> All I have seen is this, from Feb 3, 2022, but I imagine you have already seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they can pass a background check to buy a gun, they shouldn't need a carry permit.


----------



## Failzero (Apr 10, 2022)

Push for AWB2 with a hint of Ending reciprocity for CHL/CWP/CCW  . And ending 80% er Receivers by EO , and making Gun Parts serialized federally


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2022)

White 6 said:


> All I have seen is this, from Feb 3, 2022, but I imagine you have already seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is a ghost gun? Did Casper have his gun stolen?


----------



## Failzero (Apr 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What is a ghost gun?


Working Firearm built from parts and machining of an unserialized 80% Receiver that is not DROSed or registered after completion .


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Working Firearm built from parts and machining of an unserialized 80% Receiver that is not DROSed or registered after completion .


Oh so it's a 80% lower that needs specialized tools and knowledge to build one? What crime does registering a firearm stop?


----------



## Failzero (Apr 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Oh so it's a 80% lower that needs specialized tools and knowledge to build one? What crime does registering a firearm stop?


It keeps prohibited persons or Criminals from ownership ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2022)

Failzero said:


> It keeps prohibited persons or Criminals from ownership ?


It doesn't prevent them from having access.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 10, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> This is a lie.   No such laws have been passed.


We have what is call constitutional carry.  Not really surprising for Tennessee, where you can take classes for the permit, be checked by the state, trained backgrounded by TBI, FBI and DHS and be out less than a $100 Bucks.  My carry permit costs $68.00 for 8 years.  Other states, they have tried to make guns for personal defense a money making boondoggle.  Boondoggle once in place is a moneymaker, to still there, but some states like Illinois (a money making boondoggle weapon state), also passed Constitutional carry.  That means most citizens can carry most places in the state, that a permit holder can.  They just cannot take the weapon out of state, as they have to be permitted in other states. As a permit holder, I am good for about 32 states, under reciprocal agreements and recognition of the state training and Federal background check.
Bottom line is YES.  These laws are being passed by Republican state legislature, several a year for the past several years.  You need to do a Google search for constitutional carry and your state's name, to see what is being done in your state.  If you are in a Democratic controlled state and especially if they have made it a state moneymaking boondoggle with hoops to jump through and big money to lay down with short durations, stipulations, re qualifications, ad infinitum, you are probably already screwed.
That said, I am more in favor of the permit system if done fairly and inexpensively, which it can be.  But, many states did not go that way, and everybody deserves the right to self-protection, even when they are not home, unless they have been found guilty of offenses that would preclude them from owning or possessing weapons.  I have not heard of any Democratic Party controlled states that give a damn about their people enough to let their law-abiding normal people exercise their constitutional right to carry for person protection.
*Try not to call people liars at the drop of a hat, just because you are too lazy or stupid to look something up.  THE INTERNET!!  IT IS NOT JUST FOR MESSAGE BOARDS AND PORN ANYMORE.*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 10, 2022)

White 6 said:


> We have what is call constitutional carry.  Not really surprising for Tennessee, where you can take classes for the permit, be checked by the state, trained backgrounded by TBI, FBI and DHS and be out less than a $100 Bucks.  My carry permit costs $68.00 for 8 years.  Other states, they have tried to make guns for personal defense a money making boondoggle.  Boondoggle once in place is a moneymaker, to still there, but some states like Illinois (a money making boondoggle weapon state), also passed Constitutional carry.  That means most citizens can carry most places in the state, that a permit holder can.  They just cannot take the weapon out of state, as they have to be permitted in other states. As a permit holder, I am good for about 32 states, under reciprocal agreements and recognition of the state training and Federal background check.
> Bottom line is YES.  These laws are being passed by Republican state legislature, several a year for the past several years.  You need to do a Google search for constitutional carry and your state's name, to see what is being done in your state.  If you are in a Democratic controlled state and especially if they have made it a state moneymaking boondoggle with hoops to jump through and big money to lay down with short durations, stipulations, re qualifications, ad infinitum, you are probably already screwed.
> That said, I am more in favor of the permit system if done fairly and inexpensively, which it can be.  But, many states did not go that way, and everybody deserves the right to self-protection, even when they are not home, unless they have been found guilty of offenses that would preclude them from owning or possessing weapons.  I have not heard of any Democratic Party controlled states that give a damn about their people enough to let their law-abiding normal people exercise their constitutional right to carry for person protection.


That's not Constitutional Carry


----------



## White 6 (Apr 10, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> If they can pass a background check to buy a gun, they shouldn't need a carry permit.


I would agree, except for having seen untrained people with guns.  Heck, my neighbor was a permit holder, qualifying using a revolver.  He changed to an automatic, as his carry weapon.  I had to go with him armed to check out the house across the street from us.  He had now weapons control training or practice.  He crossed me with his tube, weapon on fire multiple times, even after being warned by me.  I finally had to get 15 feet away to his left to avoid a problem of accidentally getting shot in the back.  When we returned to his living room, his weapon was still on fire, instead of safe and he asked me to clear the weapon for him as he was afraid he might shoot through his floor.  The stuff I have seen on civilian outdoor and even indoor firing ranges would curl your hair.  Many people just have no business having a weapon off their own property, but come on down to TN, we got them, and they are packing.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Apr 10, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I would agree, except for having seen untrained people with guns.  Heck, my neighbor was a permit holder, qualifying using a revolver.  He changed to an automatic, as his carry weapon.  I had to go with him armed to check out the house across the street from us.  He had now weapons control training or practice.  He crossed me with his tube, weapon on fire multiple times, even after being warned by me.  I finally had to get 15 feet away to his left to avoid a problem of accidentally getting shot in the back.  When we returned to his living room, his weapon was still on fire, instead of safe and he asked me to clear the weapon for him as he was afraid he might shoot through his floor.  The stuff I have seen on civilian outdoor and even indoor firing ranges would curl your hair.  Many people just have no business having a weapon off their own property, but come on down to TN, we got them, and they are packing.


The permitting systems were abused.  They were too expensive and too inhibitive.  They should have been free and the permits issued the same day as the class.  Had that happened, we wouldn't be here and everybody would win.  But no, the state governments turned it into a shit show.


----------



## Delldude (Apr 10, 2022)

Thought I heard Biden crowing about doing something about ghost guns.


----------



## maybelooking (Apr 11, 2022)

Potato will implement some "feel good" nonsense that does absolutely NOTHING to stop gun crime.
You want to do something meaningful,  ENFORCE THE DAMN LAWS we already have on the books.


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 11, 2022)

Required education might at least avoid people leaving loaded, fire-ready weapons in the car alone with children.


----------



## maybelooking (Apr 11, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> Required education might at least avoid people leaving loaded, fire-ready weapons in the car alone with children.


if you are stupid enough to do that there is no amt. of required education that will help you.

might as well pass legislation not allowing stupid people to have children in the first place.

is there already a law on the books stating you can't leave children below a certain age alone in a car?  serious question?


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 11, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> if you are stupid enough to do that there is no amt. of required education that will help you.
> 
> might as well pass legislation not allowing stupid people to have children in the first place.
> 
> is there already a law on the books stating you can't leave children below a certain age alone in a car?  serious question?


This observation, with which we can only agree, begs many questions that may not be uncomfortable for extremists.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 11, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> And that's the stupid part highlighted in bold.


Yes that's right because you don't believe people have rights.

That's what happens when you submit to rule by an inbred family of monarchs.  YOU need someone to take care of you because you're too stupid to do it yourself and you give up freedom for safety.

So go masturbate to your picture of your horse faced jug eared future king and thank him for the privileges you are allowed


----------



## White 6 (Apr 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The permitting systems were abused.  They were too expensive and too inhibitive.  They should have been free and the permits issued the same day as the class.  Had that happened, we wouldn't be here and everybody would win.  But no, the state governments turned it into a shit show.


The permitting systems were abused.  TRUE
They were too expensive and too inhibition.  Mostly True.  Not in my state, but in many others.  It may have been you that brought Illinois to my attention, a state that did exactly as you describe and there are undoubtably others.
I can see, fees that cover the actual costs of the program, but not what some of these Democrat, jack leg, never saw a tax or fee they didn't like, until they destroyed the utility and benefit of the program states.
I am in Tennessee.  I don't even get my drivers license the same day.  I get a temp and the real one comes days or a week later.  It bothers me not.
Not destroyed by government per se, but individual state governments.  I differentiate and put blame where it belongs.
Had it happened (correctly) we would not be here and everybody could win.  TRUE
Funny thing though.  In States that did and will go Constitutional in-state carry, you did not see the republican legislatures fix the system, so they might have the benefits of the system.  They only sidestep the benefits along with the drawbacks.  That is dumb.
I bigger issue for me, is expanding the number of states that recognize my training.  No state is dumb enough to allow anybody from any state to freely pack heat on the street and constitutionally carry for citizens of other states.  I think there should be universal state reciprocity of the certifications and licensing from other states, as described in the constitution, just as drivers licenses are.  If you have passed all the tests, certifications, etc in your state and been background checked by national authority, all states should recognize and reciprocally recognize the actions of the other states as valid in their state.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 11, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Yes that's right because you don't believe people have rights.


Quote my post where I've said that.

If someone wants a gun because they're willing to shoot someone in the guise of 'self defence', then they're a pending criminal and not someone that should be owning a gun.

As for the rest of your tripe in your post, grow up you silly little boy, USMB is for adults.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2022)

They can have my ghost gun when they pry it from my cold dead hands...........






Granted they'll probably use it on me afterwards..............


----------



## White 6 (Apr 11, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> They can have my ghost gun when they pry it from my cold dead hands...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that thing?


----------



## Failzero (Apr 11, 2022)

Serialization of Parts ( And DROs/BGC needed)  including ( Parts of Receivers , Hammers / Triggers/Firecontrol Groups , Barrels , Stocks/Grips , Handguards , Bolt Groups / Carriers , Slides , ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2022)

White 6 said:


> What is that thing?


Really?  You don't do movies do ya...........

Ghostbusters Proton Pack AKA a "ghost gun"..........


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Apr 11, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Quote my post where I've said that.
> 
> If someone wants a gun because they're willing to shoot someone in the guise of 'self defence', then they're a pending criminal and not someone that should be owning a gun.
> 
> As for the rest of your tripe in your post, grow up you silly little boy, USMB is for adults.


Until that person commits a crime, he has a right to own a gun.


----------



## Failzero (Apr 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Until that person commits a crime, he has a right to own a gun.


Illegals should have 4473 Kicked Back


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Until that person commits a crime, he has a right to own a gun.


Correct, but not a suitable character to do so. If someone applies for a gun here in the UK and states the purpose was for self defence, denied, not a suitable character. That reduces gun incidents, hence the problem you guys experience. It's a vicious circle, wrong people owning guns, shooting people, so people shoot more people and are deemed heroes. It's pretty screwed it.

The chances of violent crime is miniscule; claiming criminals is just a wash, rinse, repeat deflection crap tactic.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Apr 11, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Correct, but not a suitable character to do so. If someone applies for a gun here in the UK and states the purpose was for self defence, denied, not a suitable character. That reduces gun incidents, hence the problem you guys experience. It's a vicious circle, wrong people owning guns, shooting people, so people shoot more people and are deemed heroes. It's pretty screwed it.
> 
> The chances of violent crime is miniscule; claiming criminals is just a wash, rinse, repeat deflection crap tactic.


"Not a suitable character" isn't a legal standard to deny someone of his rights in The United States.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Apr 11, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Illegals should have 4473 Kicked Back


Illegals shouldn't even be in the country.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Illegals shouldn't even be in the country.


True.  I do not know anybody that is against immigration.  But, I do not know anybody that is in favor of illegal immigration, flaunting the laws of our country on their way in, and expecting to stay, as if we owed them something.  It may not be a felony, but it should be, and an automatic disqualified for any kind of government assistance or acceptance.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> "Not a suitable character" isn't a legal standard to deny someone of his rights in The United States.


Correct, hence the high gun incidents and deaths.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Quote my post where I've said that.
> 
> If someone wants a gun because they're willing to shoot someone in the guise of 'self defence', then they're a pending criminal and not someone that should be owning a gun.
> 
> As for the rest of your tripe in your post, grow up you silly little boy, USMB is for adults.


Self defense isn't a "guise"

That you think a person doesn't have the right to defend his own life with the very best tool for the job is proof that you don;t think people have rights not granted by the government.

And you keep flaunting your ignorance about the US and its people.

There are less than 300 instances annually of a person killing in self defense in the US.  This actually illustrates the incredible restraint that law abiding gun owners exhibit.  And you also are too fucking stupid to understand that a defensive gun use doesn't necessarily anyone is killed or even shot.

Most criminal pieces of shit will turn tail and run if a person pulls a gun and no shots need to be fired

So take the hint that Americans don;t give a rat's ass about what you idiot Brits or anyone else for that matter think.

Anyone who still accepots a monarch doesn't know shit about this country


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Correct, hence the high gun incidents and deaths.


Wrong

It's been explained to you where most murders in this country occur and that they aren't committed by people who legallt own guns.

Just one more thing you're too fucking stupid to understand.

And FYI Suicide is a choice not a crime and people have the absolute right to decide if they live or die


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 12, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> *Sorry but this is all I got, I can't find anything else:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tweet speaks about gun violence. NOT  gun control so settle down rambo.  That will come later.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Self defense isn't a "guise"
> 
> That you think a person doesn't have the right to defend his own life with the very best tool for the job is proof that you don;t think people have rights not granted by the government.
> 
> ...


Yes, you have the right to self defence in the UK too -





__





						Self-Defence and the Prevention of Crime | The Crown Prosecution Service
					






					www.cps.gov.uk
				




There's a thread on it in the clean debate zone. The gun nuts never posted on it because it highlights their ignorance and lies.





__





						CDZ - Reasonable force UK
					

In the UK, you can use reasonable force to protect yourself and your property.  Using reasonable force against intruders   The force has to be proportional to the circumstances. For example, Tony Martin fell foul of the law because he shot a fleeing burglar. Plus, not owning a firearms...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Self defense isn't a "guise"
> 
> That you think a person doesn't have the right to defend his own life with the very best tool for the job is proof that you don;t think people have rights not granted by the government.
> 
> ...


Countries with the Highest Total Gun Deaths (all causes) in 2019​
Brazil (49436)
United States (37038)
Venezuela (28515)
Mexico (22116)
India (14710)
Colombia (13169)
Philippines (9267)
Guatemala (5980)



			Gun Deaths by Country 2023
		


Every time you guys open your mouths, it paves the way on why they should be regulated like many other countries. Won't apply to all suicides, but anyone displaying suicidal tendencies who owns a gun, doctor and/or family members could raise the concern to the police to have his/her guns removed until they're mentally fit to have them back.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, you have the right to self defence in the UK too -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is reasonable to use deadly force.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Countries with the Highest Total Gun Deaths (all causes) in 2019​
> Brazil (49436)
> United States (37038)
> Venezuela (28515)
> ...


I DO NOT GIVE A SINGLE FUCK ABOUT OTHER COUNTRIES.

The fact is most ( approx 70%) "gun deaths" in the US are suicide and a person has the absolute right to decide if he lives or dies


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> It is reasonable to use deadly force.


The two examples in the CDZ thread I did covers that. First example was deadly force used but the circumstances were not reasonable. The second example deadly force was used and the circumstances were reasonable.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I DO NOT GIVE A SINGLE FUCK ABOUT OTHER COUNTRIES.
> 
> The fact is most ( approx 70%) "gun deaths" in the US are suicide and a person has the absolute right to decide if he lives or dies


If you did give a fuck, at least you would learn something about other countries instead of spouting crap about them.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> The two examples in the CDZ thread I did covers that. First example was deadly force used but the circumstances were not reasonable. The second example deadly force was used and the circumstances were reasonable.


If it is found in a court that the use of deadly force was unreasonable then it is not self defense and the person will be charged with manslaughter at the minimum or murder to one degree or another.

You are operating under the delusion that all a person in the US has to do is claim self defense and he gets a pass on any charges.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> If you did give a fuck, at least you would learn something about other countries instead of spouting crap about them.


I don;t care what you people do in your little kingdom on your little island

The question is why do you care what Americans do in their own country when it's none of your fucking business


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> If it is found in a court that the use of deadly force was unreasonable then it is not self defense and the person will be charged with manslaughter at the minimum or murder to one degree or another.
> 
> You are operating under the delusion that all a person in the US has to do is claim self defense and he gets a pass on any charges.


If the burglar is running away a d you shoot at him/her, is it reasonable force?

If a burglar confronts you with a screwdriver and starts fighting you, and the screwdriver ends up stabbing the burglar and he/she dies, was that reasonable?

No to the first, yes to the second.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I don;t care what you people do in your little kingdom on your little island
> 
> The question is why do you care what Americans do in their own country when it's none of your fucking business


If you don't care, then shut your face about the UK because you're coming across as an utter little prick.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> And my guns are well behaved.  They have never been violent


/----/ My 12 gauge S&W has been so quiet and still, you'd think it was a democrat on welfare.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 12, 2022)

The problem is that the idiot left believes that taking guns away from law abiding citizens will have a measurable impact on gun crime. It won't. Why won't it? Because we're law abiding, that's why.

When was the last time a liberal proposed legislation that targeted criminals?


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> If the burglar is running away a d you shoot at him/her, is it reasonable force?
> 
> If a burglar confronts you with a screwdriver and starts fighting you, and the screwdriver ends up stabbing the burglar and he/she dies, was that reasonable?
> 
> No to the first, yes to the second.


No
Yes.  It's also reasonable if I shoot the guy with the screwdriver because it is a deadly weapon.  FYI it's also reasonable to shoot an unarmed person in some situations.  If person is attacked by a larger stronger person for example or if a person is attacked by more than one unarmed persons

These are the laws in the US which you obviously know nothing about


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> If you don't care, then shut your face about the UK because you're coming across as an utter little prick.


Says the WANKER that spends his time on a US message board complaining about the US.  Tell you what you mind your own fucking business and mow your own fucking lawn.

You won't see me on some UK board whining about the laws in your little kingdom


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> The problem is that the idiot left believes that taking guns away from law abiding citizens will have a measurable impact on gun crime. It won't. Why won't it? Because we're law abiding, that's why.
> 
> When was the last time a liberal proposed legislation that targeted criminals?


It's the classic punish everyone for the bad acts of a few mentality.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Apr 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> It's the classic punish everyone for the bad acts of a few mentality.



That is what seems to drive much of our laws and regulations.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> That is what seems to drive much of our laws and regulations.


To some degree maybe


----------



## Golfing Gator (Apr 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> To some degree maybe



I am not sure there are many rules and regs that do not punish everyone for the bad acts of a few.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I am not sure there are many rules and regs that do not punish everyone for the bad acts of a few.


I guess it depends on what you call punishment.

Saying a person has no right to own a gun because someone else committed a crime with a gun is the draconian end of the scale.

I can't really come up with an example of a punishment on the opposite end of the spectrum.  

I guess there have been certain products that have been banned because they are considered dangerous but that's only a mild form of punishment for people who would want to buy those products ( maybe)


----------



## Golfing Gator (Apr 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I guess it depends on what you call punishment.
> 
> Saying a person has no right to own a gun because someone else committed a crime with a gun is the draconian end of the scale.
> 
> ...



Sale of normal, over the counter medications being restricted because some people used it to make Meth.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Sale of normal, over the counter medications being restricted because some people used it to make Meth.


That is an inconvenience but I still have no problem getting them.

Is an inconvenience a punishment?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Apr 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> That is an inconvenience but I still have no problem getting them.
> 
> Is an inconvenience a punishment?



For a single person it is not hard to get them.  Buying enough for a family of 4 during the spring and fall is impossible and a different family member has to buy them.   

Lot of fun being turned away from the Pharmacy counter for buying too much meth making material. 

I call it punishing the innocent.  You can call it what you like


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> For a single person it is not hard to get them.  Buying enough for a family of 4 during the spring and fall is impossible and a different family member has to buy them.
> 
> Lot of fun being turned away from the Pharmacy counter for buying too much meth making material.
> 
> I call it punishing the innocent.  You can call it what you like


I only buy it for myself.

So I perceive it as nothing more than an inconvenience.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Correct, hence the high gun incidents and deaths.


We live in a free country.  We're not judged in advance.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 12, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Working Firearm built from parts and machining of an unserialized 80% Receiver that is not DROSed or registered after completion .


A firearm will not work with an 80% receiver.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 12, 2022)

White 6 said:


> We have what is call constitutional carry.


Constitutional carry laws either stipulate that a person must be legally able to own a gun for them to carry one concealed on their person, or fall back on a state's prohibition against possession of a firearm by prohibited persons.
Thus, your statement:
_If it wasn't for the Republicans passing measures so every idiot with the price of a pistol could pack heat on the street with no permit....   _ ...describes laws that do not exist.
And is thus a lie.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> No
> Yes.  It's also reasonable if I shoot the guy with the screwdriver because it is a deadly weapon.  FYI it's also reasonable to shoot an unarmed person in some situations.  If person is attacked by a larger stronger person for example or if a person is attacked by more than one unarmed persons
> 
> These are the laws in the US which you obviously know nothing about


The law in the US is, go crazy with your gun, then assess and ask questions. If it moves, shoot it.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Says the WANKER that spends his time on a US message board complaining about the US.  Tell you what you mind your own fucking business and mow your own fucking lawn.
> 
> You won't see me on some UK board whining about the laws in your little kingdom


Go on UK forums and you'll drag your IQ up into double digits.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 12, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> We live in a free country.  We're not judged in advance.


Can you supply me a list of what makes Americans free but not Brits, New Zealanders, and Aussies. I'm intrigued, because America incarcerates more of it's population. So your marketing slogan, "Land of the Free", needs overhauled.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Can you supply me a list of what makes Americans free but not Brits, New Zealanders, and Aussies. I'm intrigued, because America incarcerates more of it's population. So your marketing slogan, "Land of the Free", needs overhauled.


You're all subjects, not citizens.  There are no laws protecting you from the power of the government.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> The law in the US is, go crazy with your gun, then assess and ask questions. If it moves, shoot it.


Only a person with serious intellectual deficiencies would think that.

And yes I mean YOU


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Go on UK forums and you'll drag your IQ up into double digits.



It would drag me down to double digits.

Anyone who submits to the rule of a "Royal Family" is a fucking retard


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 12, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Maybe the announcement of the new ATF rulings on braces?


Yes.  Braced weapons are now short barreled rifles requiring full NFA registration and tax stamp.

Plus ghost guns without a serial number are now illegal.

Not sure if it is just new ghost guns or also existing ghost guns.

I have not heard if ghost guns stay legal if you stamp a serial number on them.  It makes sense to me that they would, but since the real purpose of gun control is just to violate people's rights, who knows.


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 12, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> Yes.  *Braced weapons are now short barreled rifles requiring full NFA registration and tax stamp.*
> 
> Plus ghost guns without a serial number are now illegal.
> 
> ...


Cite?

They did the "ghost gun" thing I know but I think certain braces are still GTG. 

Gross overstep, I'm not seeing many brace owners getting shed of them, hell, if anything they will say fuck it and install regular stocks on their "pistols".

Well on the bright side, if you print out the 365 page document, you'll just be a day shy of a year to wipe your ass on a page a day.


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 12, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Cite?


I might have got it wrong.  I saw the April 8 and 9 dates on these articles about his executive orders, but now that I'm looking at them again, they are April 8 and 9 from a year ago.

But anyway, these are where I got it from:








						Biden’s executive actions tackle a small part of America’s enormous gun problem
					

Biden announced six executive actions meant to curb gun violence in America.




					www.vox.com
				











						Here's What President Biden's Gun Control Executive Orders Mean for the Industry | The Motley Fool
					

They contain something to upset everyone.




					www.fool.com


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 12, 2022)

Open Bolt said:


> I might have got it wrong.  I saw the April 8 and 9 dates on these articles about his executive orders, but now that I'm looking at them again, they are April 8 and 9 from a year ago.
> 
> But anyway, these are where I got it from:
> 
> ...


I don't know, the big hue and cry on the different gun boards I belong to is about the ruling yesterday on 80% receivers and pistol kits. 

I've not heard anything about recent "rulings" on braces _*yet* _but I'm sure that will be the next shoe to drop.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 12, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You're all subjects, not citizens.  There are no laws protecting you from the power of the government.


That's fascinating. But in the mean time, could you supply me a list of what you believe why you are free and no one else is. Do you think you could do that?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 12, 2022)

Y


Blues Man said:


> Only a person with serious intellectual deficiencies would think that.
> 
> And yes I mean YOU


You guys, especially the cops, follow what I've just said. The number of times in the news where people are running away and get shot at n the back.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 12, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> It would drag me down to double digits.
> 
> Anyone who submits to the rule of a "Royal Family" is a fucking retard


Seriously, take it to the bank, your IQ ain't in double digits, far from it. Your spiel on guns is embarrassing.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> That's fascinating. But in the mean time, could you supply me a list of what you believe why you are free and no one else is. Do you think you could do that?


Just read our Constitution.  It's all there.  In your country, the government confiscates your private property at will.  Hell, the government tells you when you can and can't seek medical treatment for your kids.  You call that freedom?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 12, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Just read our Constitution.  It's all there.  In your country, the government confiscates your private property at will.  Hell, the government tells you when you can and can't seek medical treatment for your kids.  You call that freedom?


Fascinating again. Ok, do you a link where there's a UK law that confiscates people's properties? Also, do you have a link where the government chooses medical treatment for our kids? You've got me intrigued on where your fucktardy has come from. I've never heard such retardism in my life, so I look forward to this.

Question - have you ever been outside the borders of the US? You are some clusterfuck.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Fascinating again. Ok, do you a link where there's a UK law that confiscates people's properties? Also, do you have a link where the government chooses medical treatment for our kids? You've got me intrigued on where your fucktardy has come from. I've never heard such retardism in my life, so I look forward to this.
> 
> Question - have you ever been outside the borders of the US? You are some clusterfuck.


This is your country...lol



			https://mobile.twitter.com/home


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 12, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> This is your country...lol
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/home


I'm not on Twitter. Do you have links to these laws you mentioned? I know you don't because there's none to your lying bullshit, but it's great entertainment asking your retarded brain.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I'm not on Twitter. Do you have links to these laws you mentioned? I know you don't because there's none to your lying bullshit, but it's great entertainment asking your retarded brain.


Here's a better link.










						Here’s What London Police Recovered In A ‘Weapons Sweep’: Scissors, Pliers, And Screwdrivers | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## whitehall (Apr 12, 2022)

"Ghost guns"? Is the Biden administration considering a ban on any hunk of metal that resembles a handgun or a part of a handgun?


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> If someone wants a gun because they're willing to shoot someone in the guise of 'self defence', then they're a pending criminal and not someone that should be owning a gun.


That is incorrect.  Self defense is not a crime.




Captain Caveman said:


> Correct, but not a suitable character to do so.


Nonsense.  There is nothing wrong with being willing to defend yourself.




Captain Caveman said:


> If someone applies for a gun here in the UK and states the purpose was for self defence, denied, not a suitable character.


That's because the UK is not free.




Captain Caveman said:


> That reduces gun incidents, hence the problem you guys experience.


We are not experiencing any problems.




Captain Caveman said:


> The chances of violent crime is miniscule;


People have the right to defend themselves regardless.




Captain Caveman said:


> claiming criminals is just a wash, rinse, repeat deflection crap tactic.


Not at all.  Free people have the right to have guns to protect themselves.




Captain Caveman said:


> Correct, hence the high gun incidents


So what?  The victims would be just as dead if they were killed with a different kind of weapon.




Captain Caveman said:


> and deaths.


Not at all.  Gun availability has little impact on homicide rates.




Captain Caveman said:


> There's a thread on it in the clean debate zone. The gun nuts never posted on it because it highlights their ignorance and lies.


It does no such thing.  We don't post on the thread because it doesn't say anything objectionable.  It just talks about a couple of shooting cases in the UK.

What is it about Freedom Haters that they always resort to name-calling?




Captain Caveman said:


> Countries with the Highest Total Gun Deaths (all causes) in 2019​
> Brazil (49436)
> United States (37038)
> Venezuela (28515)
> ...


So what?  They'd be just as dead if they were killed with some other kind of weapon.




Captain Caveman said:


> Every time you guys open your mouths, it paves the way on why they should be regulated like many other countries.


No.  There is never a good reason to abolish freedom.




Captain Caveman said:


> Won't apply to all suicides, but anyone displaying suicidal tendencies who owns a gun, doctor and/or family members could raise the concern to the police to have his/her guns removed until they're mentally fit to have them back.


That policy would ensure that suicidal people would start avoiding visits to doctors who could help them.

Progressives always make everything worse.




Captain Caveman said:


> If the burglar is running away a d you shoot at him/her, is it reasonable force?


It is in Texas.




Captain Caveman said:


> Can you supply me a list of what makes Americans free but not Brits, New Zealanders, and Aussies.


Free people have the right to keep and bear arms.

People who do not have the right to keep and bear arms, are not free.




Captain Caveman said:


> But in the mean time, could you supply me a list of what you believe why you are free and no one else is. Do you think you could do that?


America is free because Americans have the right to keep and bear arms.

It appears that the Czech Republic and the Baltics are free too.  Good for them.

No one else is free, because no one else has the right to keep and bear arms.




Captain Caveman said:


> Ok, do you a link where there's a UK law that confiscates people's properties?


He was referring to your restrictive gun laws taking people's guns away from them.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 12, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Constitutional carry laws either stipulate that a person must be legally able to own a gun for them to carry one concealed on their person, or fall back on a state's prohibition against possession of a firearm by prohibited persons.
> Thus, your statement:
> _If it wasn't for the Republicans passing measures so every idiot with the price of a pistol could pack heat on the street with no permit....   _ ...describes laws that do not exist.
> And is thus a lie.


That is bullshit.  Are you looking for laws the let violent felons legally carry guns as tools of their trade?  You are on the wrong message board if that is the case.  Just not enough hardened criminals here to support your point of view.  It doesn't mean I lied.  It means you have unrealistic goals, nobody will support.


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 13, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Y
> 
> You guys, especially the cops, follow what I've just said. The number of times in the news where people are running away and get shot at n the back.



And how many times is that?

Like I said you don;t know JACK SHIT about this country and what happens here


----------



## Blues Man (Apr 13, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Seriously, take it to the bank, your IQ ain't in double digits, far from it. Your spiel on guns is embarrassing.


What spiel?

I rellay don't give a fuck what you or any other idiot on the little island of yours thinks because like I said anyone in this day and age that will allow themselves to be ruled by any so called royal family is so mentally impaired as to make anything they say meaningless


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 14, 2022)

White 6 said:


> That is bullshit.  Are you looking for laws the let violent felons legally carry guns as tools of their trade?


None of the constitutional carry laws do this.

Thus, your statement...


> If it wasn't for the Republicans passing measures so every idiot with the price of a pistol could pack heat on the street with no permit.


...describes laws that do not exist.
And is therefore a lie.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 14, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> None of the constitutional carry laws do this.
> 
> Thus, your statement...
> 
> ...


Don't be an idiot.  You are makine a fool of yourself, not recognizing constructional carry laws pass in many states, allowing state citizen over 18 that has not committed a disqualifying crime to legally carry a weapon in public.  They are real.  get a life.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 14, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Don't be an idiot.  You are makine a fool of yourself, not recognizing constructional carry laws pass in many states, allowing state citizen over 18 that has not committed a disqualifying crime to legally carry a weapon in public.


Which no way, means "_every idiot with the price of a pistol could pack heat on the street with no permit."_
And thus, your claim to that effect is a lie.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 15, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Which no way, means "_every idiot with the price of a pistol could pack heat on the street with no permit."_
> And thus, your claim to that effect is a lie.


It includes a whole lot of idiots.  You split hairs, just to call people liars as you think it means something, from somebody like you.  I think I can do without you for a while. IGNORE.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 15, 2022)

White 6 said:


> It includes a whole lot of idiots.


But not -every- idiot, as you claimed.
Did you speak from ignorance, speak without thinking,  or did you lie?


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 15, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Y
> 
> You guys, especially the cops, follow what I've just said. The number of times in the news where people are running away and get shot at n the back.




Please, name them.......

I believe there were less than 20, maybe 14?  And of those, that doesn't mean they weren't actively fighting against the police, since most were.........


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 15, 2022)

White 6 said:


> That is bullshit.  Are you looking for laws the let violent felons legally carry guns as tools of their trade?  You are on the wrong message board if that is the case.  Just not enough hardened criminals here to support your point of view.  It doesn't mean I lied.  It means you have unrealistic goals, nobody will support.




Yeah......that is a dumb post....Constitutional carry does not allow convicted felons to carry a gun....you moron......even trying to say this is just stupid.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Apr 15, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Y
> 
> You guys, especially the cops, follow what I've just said. The number of times in the news where people are running away and get shot at n the back.


Don't run away.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 15, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah......that is a dumb post....Constitutional carry does not allow convicted felons to carry a gun....you moron......even trying to say this is just stupid.


He actually got a little better, mainly just still wanting to be argumentative.  He first said there were no laws letting people without permit carry.
You have me convinced.  While I prefer everybody trained, licensed and background checked, I agree with you.  Many states use that beneficial process to the detriment of their citizens and as a money making time-consuming boondoggle to both profiteer and prevent law-abiding citizens from taking advantage of the 2nd amendment rights.  If having to choose, I side with the republican legislatures supporting constitutional carry.  Doesn't effect me, as I am trained and licensed.  Probably doesn't effect you, unless you are one of the Illinois guys that brought me to this point of view.  It actually only effect police, and that is a shame, but at least the police are on an even footing with the criminals that were never going to pay attention to gun laws anyway, and help put more honest law abiding citizens on a more equal footing with some of the criminal bastards, they might cross paths with.


----------

